# Bilder in DB speichern oder lieber doch im Filesystem?



## spaci76 (1. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern eure Meinung bzw. Erfahrung wissen bzgl. dem händeln von Bildern. Die Bilder sind jeweils ca. 1-2mb groß. Würdet Ihr die Bilder in die DB speichern oder lieber doch im Filesystem?

Wie sind den die Lesezeiten/Schreibzeiten, gibt es da eventuelle Verzögerungen gegenüber dem Filesystem?

Ziel ist es später die Bilder wieder per Webbrowser aus der db wieder anzeigen zu lassen.

vielen dank im voraus

cu spaci76


----------



## The_S (1. Apr 2008)

Also bei uns werden die Bilder eigentlich immer im FileSystem gespeichert und dann in der DB darauf verlinkt.


----------



## maki (1. Apr 2008)

Wieviele Bilder die 1-2 MB groß sind?

Ja nach Umgebung kann es sein, dass das mit dem Filesystem nicht immer einfach zu lösen ist (in EJBs zB.), allerdings sind bei großen Datenvolumen viele DBs schlicht überfordert was den Speicherbedarf betrifft, + 4 GigaByte sind da schneller erreicht als einem lieb ist.

Auch das FS hat Nachteile -> externer Datenspeicher der mit der DB synchronisert werden muss.

Die DB Lösung ist transaktional, java.io.File nicht.

Es kommt also ganz darauf an...


----------



## spaci76 (1. Apr 2008)

vielen dank erst einmal für die schnellen antworten. 

naja die Anzahl der Bilder ist wirklich gering. Pro Tag ca 5-10 Stück.

Betrachtet man den Punkt Backup und die Flexibilität dann sollte doch die DB die bessere Wahl sein, oder?


----------



## hupfdule (1. Apr 2008)

spaci76 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Betrachtet man den Punkt Backup und die Flexibilität dann sollte doch die DB die bessere Wahl sein, oder?



Du hast alle Daten im selben Datenpool und es kann dir nicht passieren, dass der tatsächliche Speicherort und der Link in der DB auseinanderlaufen. Daher würd ich sagen ja.


----------

